# Comprar Dolares?



## erizocanadiense (13 Ene 2010)

Hola, había estado pensando en comprar Dolares. Que os parece la idea?? Es muy descabellada??
La idea sería comprar unos 10000 Dolares. Lo que no se es donde se guarda, etc etc...
Alguien lo ha hecho y me podría aconsejar?

Gracias!!


----------



## SumoSacerdote (13 Ene 2010)

erizocanadiense dijo:


> Hola, había estado pensando en comprar Dolares. Que os parece la idea?? Es muy descabellada??
> La idea sería comprar unos 10000 Dolares. Lo que no se es donde se guarda, etc etc...
> Alguien lo ha hecho y me podría aconsejar?
> 
> Gracias!!



Si compras dólares, compra tambien muchos kleenex (para las lloreras cuando al fin se desplome el dólar) y una de estas:






La Mossberg 500 puedes usarla para matar políticos (cosa que todos te agradeceremos) o para suicidarte... O para ambas cosas y respetando el órden lógico


----------



## sakeo (13 Ene 2010)

No seas canelo, no compres dólares,
compra dinero de verdad,
Compra oro con esos 10000€ y si se desploma el dólar el oro volará de precio.
te recomiendo busques del tema en este foro.
Y si sigues empeñado en comprar dólares, compra la mitad en dólares y la otra mitad en oro, y así tendrás una protección contra el colapso del dólar.


----------



## Buster (13 Ene 2010)

Colapso del dólar, corralito en España, España saldrá del euro... los videntes crecen como hongos en este foro.


----------



## egarenc (13 Ene 2010)

erizocanadiense dijo:


> Hola, había estado pensando en comprar Dolares. Que os parece la idea?? Es muy descabellada??
> La idea sería comprar unos 10000 Dolares. Lo que no se es donde se guarda, etc etc...
> Alguien lo ha hecho y me podría aconsejar?
> 
> Gracias!!



se te ha olvidado esto:
IRONIC MODE ON/OFF


----------



## merche400 (14 Ene 2010)

SumoSacerdote dijo:


> Si compras dólares, compra tambien muchos kleenex (para las lloreras cuando al fin se desplome el dólar) y una de estas:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Parece una escopeta de caza.

¿Se puede comprar en España?¿Hace falta licencia de caza?¿Cuanto cuesta?

ienso:


----------



## SumoSacerdote (14 Ene 2010)

Cómo obtener licencia de ármas

El precio andará por los 600-700 dólares comprada en EEUU, y en España más cara. Eso sí, es una escopeta de excelente calidad. Cuando la compres, deberás pasar la revisión de la Guardia Civil para escopetas de repetición, y te pondran un limitador de carga en el depósito de cartuchos (tu en casa se lo sacas y así dispondras de toda su capacidad de fuego de repetición)
Si sales de caza y un Seprona te inspecciona la escopeta, tras encontrarse contigo, te empurará de lo lindo por sacarle el limitador de carga.


----------



## eminentemente técnico (14 Ene 2010)

Pues no veo tan descabellado lo de comprar Dolares,es como comprar acciones del ibex va a tener sus altibajos pero a poco que tengas un poco de suerte le puedes sacar un 15-20% en un año.También puedes perderlo.Siento no estar tan seguro como los anteriores mensajes.


----------



## manstein (14 Ene 2010)

mmm abre una cuenta en un broker y especula con divisas...lo puedes hacer sin apalancarte como les encanta a los broker forex...puedes comprar 10.000$ por supuesto y ponerte corto en leuros...de esa manera estarás especulando a que el leuro caerá en el medio plazo. Es tu dinero, puedes hacer lo que uqieras..

por ejemplo aquí hay brokers en ejpain que puedes abrir una cuenta en leuros y comprar lotes de 1.000 unidades..así que con 10.000 puedes comprar un par de miles de los americanos, uno australiano, otro canadiense, otro de aquí y de allá....al final tu cuenta ganará dependiendo de como vayan todas esats monedas con respecto al euro en unos meses, años...ahora bien, los brokers quieren que operes de otra manera...apalancado como un burro. up tu yu


----------



## manstein (14 Ene 2010)

SumoSacerdote dijo:


> Si compras dólares, compra tambien muchos kleenex (para las lloreras cuando al fin se desplome el dólar) y una de estas:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



cuando se desplome el $ esta gun va a valer su peso en oro....más de 10.000 nominales en ese momento. te sacará de más de un apuro en yankiland jejeje. por cierto, nice gun


----------



## asm2001 (14 Ene 2010)

a ver no seais agoreros... el € estuvo hace poco a 1€=1,49$
el otro dia se puso 1€=1,42$ 

por tanto en este viaje podia ganar dinero. Otra cosa es que el dolar caiga a 1€=1,60$ que todo podria ser.

yo lo que pienso es... si ahora compras dolares con el cambio actual, y, pongamos, el dolar vuelve casi a la paridad con el euro (  ) te forras jejejejee.


----------



## Ohete (14 Ene 2010)

Compra compra, que te vendo los míos con mucho gusto.


----------



## egarenc (14 Ene 2010)

asm2001 dijo:


> a ver no seais agoreros... el € estuvo hace poco a 1€=1,49$
> el otro dia se puso 1€=1,42$
> 
> por tanto en este viaje podia ganar dinero. Otra cosa es que el dolar caiga a 1€=1,60$ que todo podria ser.
> ...



te juegas 10000$?


----------



## asm2001 (14 Ene 2010)

egarenc dijo:


> te juegas 10000$?



no, porque se que eso no va a pasar y el dollar no esta en buen momento, no creo que recupere mucho en los proximos meses.

Ademas no le animo a comprar, solo digo que esto es como todo, el euro estuvo a 1,49$ y en unos dias cayo a unos 1,41$.. no es mucho pero el que sepa del tema saco un pico.

Que lo mas probable es que esto siga asi unos meses/años o vaya a peor (el dolar pierda valor) pues es muy posible, pero jugar con divisas puede ser malo o bueno, para el que sepa hacerlo claro.


----------



## Fonseca (16 Ene 2010)

Hombre, sakeo, si compras oro también te atienes a que suba el dólar y pierdas tu inversión. Mira las gráficas de los 90...

Aún así, por lo que se ve, el metal amarillo no parece querer subir.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (16 Ene 2010)

Fonseca dijo:


> Hombre, sakeo, si compras oro también te atienes a que suba el dólar y pierdas tu inversión. Mira las gráficas de los 90...
> 
> Aún así, por lo que se ve, el metal amarillo no parece querer subir.





Fonseca dijo:


> James Turk (presidente de Gold Money) afirma que la onza de oro alcanzará los 8000 dólares en 2013.
> 
> Partiendo de la base de que ahora está en 1300 y es un máximo histórico en los últimos 20 años ¿Creéis que puede tener razón?




¿Por qué siempre aparecen por el foro iluminados que opinan sin tener ni puta idea?


----------



## Buster (16 Ene 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> ¿Por qué siempre aparecen por el foro iluminados que opinan sin tener ni puta idea?



¿Por qué algunos contestan a una pregunta con otra pregunta?


----------



## Monsterspeculator (16 Ene 2010)

Buster dijo:


> ¿Por qué algunos contestan a una pregunta con otra pregunta?



Tu sabrás. Lo acabas de hacer. )


----------



## Buster (16 Ene 2010)

Yo sé por qué lo he hecho, ¿y tú sabes por qué lo has hecho?

La pregunta era simple... ¿puede tener razón el Sr. Turk o no?


----------



## Monsterspeculator (16 Ene 2010)

Buster dijo:


> Yo sé por qué lo he hecho, ¿y tú sabes por qué lo has hecho?
> 
> La pregunta era simple... ¿puede tener razón el Sr. Turk o no?



Corto y cierro. No me interesan las discusiones con besugos. Si alguien quiere opiniones sobre el oro que se lea los hilos correspondientes y al menos se informe de lo básico, como por ejemplo a cuanto cotiza ahora mismo. Aquí contestamos y ayudamos a todo el que quiera aprender. No a los vagos.


----------



## Buster (16 Ene 2010)

Si es cierta la información, lo que diga alguien que gestiona y almacena más de 750 millones de dólares en oro y plata debería ser tomada en cuenta y ser discutida debidamente.

Lo de insultar llamando besugos como que no cuela. Si no eres capaz de decir nada productivo mejor te quedas callado. ¿Qué pasa, que eres un gallina y no quieres mojarte?


----------



## Fonseca (17 Ene 2010)

Monsterspeculator, mis preguntas son para aprender más. Me he registrado aquí para eso. No iba ni con segundas ni nada por el estilo.


----------



## Buster (17 Ene 2010)

Fonseca dijo:


> Monsterspeculator, mis preguntas son para aprender más. Me he registrado aquí para eso. No iba ni con segundas ni nada por el estilo.



Debe ser que llevas poco tiempo por el foro, si no ya sabrías que hay ciertos personajillos pululando por el foro que se las dan de expertos pero cuando alguien plantea ciertas cuestiones encubren su ignorancia acusando a los demás de ignorantes y diciendo que ellos no están para aclarar ciertos temas a los demás, unos simples besugos.

Ya ves cómo está el patio así que vete aprendiendo a conocer quienes son los personajillos. Son fáciles de descubrir.


----------



## 7º_Día (17 Ene 2010)

erizocanadiense dijo:


> Hola, había estado pensando en comprar Dolares. Que os parece la idea?? Es muy descabellada??
> La idea sería comprar unos 10000 Dolares. Lo que no se es donde se guarda, etc etc...
> Alguien lo ha hecho y me podría aconsejar?
> 
> Gracias!!



Por qué no pruebas con Cirsa? o si tienes prisa vete directamente al bingo o al casino.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (17 Ene 2010)

Fonseca dijo:


> Monsterspeculator, mis preguntas son para aprender más. Me he registrado aquí para eso. No iba ni con segundas ni nada por el estilo.



Lo que debes hacer es primero leer un poco de la abundante información que hay, y enterarte de a cuanto está la cotización (tan simple como mirar mi firma). Entonces descubrirás que hay pronósticos de todo tipo. Hemos expuesto en el hilo del oro las razones por las cuales pensamos qu va a seguir subiendo, que se convertirá en una burbuja, pero que aún esta lejos de ser burbuja. 

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/77660-hilo-oficial-oro.html

Hasta cuanto llegará la cotización nadie lo sabe. 

También descubrirás que en el foro hay mucho idiota. Leyendo ves quien aporta algo y quien tiene la cabeza hueca. Muchos de estos han ido desapareciendo a lo largo de los años conforme los pronósticos se van confirmando. Ya nadie se rie del oro a $2000 que parece a día de hoy una cota conservadora...


----------



## Fonseca (17 Ene 2010)

Buster, ya me voy dando cuenta. La verdad es que llevo dos días y es la primera vez que estoy en un foro así que todo es bastante nuevo para mí. Por lo que veo se parece bastante a la blogosfera... 

Monsterspeculator, me he leído bastante información. De hecho anteayer mismo tuve que terminar un reportaje sobre inversión en oro. Es un tema que me interesa y he entrado aquí para aprender.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (17 Ene 2010)

Fonseca dijo:


> Buster, ya me voy dando cuenta. La verdad es que llevo dos días y es la primera vez que estoy en un foro así que todo es bastante nuevo para mí. Por lo que veo se parece bastante a la blogosfera...
> 
> Monsterspeculator, me he leído bastante información. De hecho anteayer mismo tuve que terminar un reportaje sobre inversión en oro. Es un tema que me interesa y he entrado aquí para aprender.



Pues espero que no pusieses en tu reportaje que el oro cotiza a 1300....(tampoco sería peor de lo que tenemos costumbre de leer en la prensa...)


----------



## Wataru_ (17 Ene 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> ¿Por qué siempre aparecen por el foro iluminados que opinan sin tener ni puta idea?



Leyendo el hilo, me ha dado vergüenza tu comentario, no solo no has leído lo que la otra persona decía, sino que encima criticas: 

* Iniciado por Fonseca Ver Mensaje
Hombre, sakeo, si compras oro también te atienes a que suba el dólar y pierdas tu inversión. Mira las gráficas de los 90...


Aquí tienes una gráfica de eso que se come y que no te cobran una brutalidad de comisión al venderlo y al comprarlo:







Y un comentario de Eduenca: 
El oro nunca baja - eduenca

El oro como inversión es un desastre... ojo que la gráfica es desde 1975

Aquí lo que veo son muchos que intentan ganarse unos eurillos a costa de otros...


----------



## Monsterspeculator (17 Ene 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Leyendo el hilo, me ha dado vergüenza tu comentario, no solo no has leído lo que la otra persona decía, sino que encima criticas:
> 
> * Iniciado por Fonseca Ver Mensaje
> Hombre, sakeo, si compras oro también te atienes a que suba el dólar y pierdas tu inversión. Mira las gráficas de los 90...
> ...




Pues a mi me da vergüenza ajena su post. No sólo no ha entendido mi mensaje, sino que además no se ha dado cuenta que el que pregunta ni siquiera sabe el precio del spot. 

Sobre el iluminado de Eduenca ya se ha llevado numerables owneds en este foro. 

Si, es cierto que el que compró oro en máximos en 1981 hizo una pésima inversión. Pero no el que compró a principios de los 80 y vendió a finales. 

¿Sabe usted cual es la diferencia de hoy en día con 1981? Piense, piense, a lo mejor se le enciende una lucecita...


----------



## Wataru_ (17 Ene 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> ¿Sabe usted cual es la diferencia de hoy en día con 1981? Piense, piense, a lo mejor se le enciende una lucecita...



Siga usted pensando por si mismo que ya veo que lo hace muy bien...

Ya veremos, cuanto tardará el Oro en hundirse en cuanto Usa comience a subir tipos.

Un saludo


----------



## Monsterspeculator (17 Ene 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Siga usted pensando por si mismo que ya veo que lo hace muy bien...
> 
> Ya veremos, cuanto tardará el Oro en hundirse en cuanto Usa comience a subir tipos.
> 
> Un saludo



Sin sorpresas. Ya vemos que no sabe usted la diferencia...

Pues eso que dice va a depender de otros factores. Dependerá de cómo ande la inflación...y el mercado de T-bonds...

Ahora mismo si suben tipos terminan de aniquilar la economía...y si no los suben se van a tener que comprar la deuda ellos mismos...(perdón...esto último y alo hacen  )


----------



## carloszorro (19 Ene 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Siga usted pensando por si mismo que ya veo que lo hace muy bien...
> 
> Ya veremos, cuanto tardará el Oro en hundirse en cuanto Usa comience a subir tipos.
> 
> Un saludo



Durante la última década el oro ha soportado todos los ciclos de tipos de interés, la bolsa igual
Como resultado vemos una bolsa totalmente lateral y un oro totalmente alcista

¿Dónde se encuentra el verdadero riesgo para una posición larga?


----------



## Fonseca (19 Ene 2010)

Tal vez la diferencia entre hoy y 1981 sea que ahora estamos en crisis (en el ecuador o en la mitad). Por lo que voy viendo, no es que el oro sea inmutable sino que, símplemente, cuando las cosas van mal, sube. Y viceversa.

Todo esto no tiene nada que ver con lo que pueda pensar sobre el dinero fiat, el patrón oro y etc...

Y que, repito, me encantaría que alguien me diera argumentos en vez de insultar como crios...


----------



## carloszorro (19 Ene 2010)

Fonseca dijo:


> Tal vez la diferencia entre hoy y 1981 sea que ahora estamos en crisis (en el ecuador o en la mitad). Por lo que voy viendo, no es que el oro sea inmutable sino que, símplemente, cuando las cosas van mal, sube. Y viceversa.
> 
> Todo esto no tiene nada que ver con lo que pueda pensar sobre el dinero fiat, el patrón oro y etc...
> 
> Y que, repito, me encantaría que alguien me diera argumentos en vez de insultar como crios...



por qué comparais con 1981? a mi me parece que lo mejor sería comparar con 1971 aunque creo que la situación actual bastante mas grave

el dólar es alcista en el corto plazo, lo mejor es aprovechar los repuntes para deshacerse de el, no descarto aproximaciones a 1,30 en el cruce €/$, zona ideal para vender dólar a saco, es la última oportunidad, yo lo voy a hacer...


----------



## Mariscal (24 Dic 2011)

erizocanadiense dijo:


> Hola, había estado pensando en comprar Dolares. Que os parece la idea?? Es muy descabellada??
> La idea sería comprar unos 10000 Dolares. Lo que no se es donde se guarda, etc etc...
> Alguien lo ha hecho y me podría aconsejar?
> 
> Gracias!!



No , en absoluto , quizás te resulte raro , pero tengo videncias y te diré que el dolar no se va a hundir mientras tu , yo y todos los presentes vivamos.
Aunque a corto plazo ( 2 años y medio , quizás tes ) te va a convenir comprar oro ya que va a mantenerse relativamente estable mientras que el dolar NO .
Luego de esto tendremos un desplome del oro ya que después de un movimiento político en donde logro ver a toda la gente queda contenta e inclusive logro ver un hombre de mediana edad , con una horrenda corbata , que dice que la bolsa va a volver a ser el deporte nacional -se refiere a usa- , LOGRO VER EL ORO A 200 EUROS !! 
Pd : si ya se , pensais que estoy cucu , vale preguntad cualquier cosa para ponerme a prueba !


----------

